# Danke!



## Runkel (4. März 2005)

Vielen dank das ihr Euch die Arbeit macht und allen WoW Fans Euren Herold zur verfügung stellt, klasse!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bearbeite grade schon meine ganzen freunde das sie sich BLASC installieren (4 hab ich schon, fehlen noch rund 40 hehe)

Kanns kaum erwarten bis die Knowledge Database fertig ist, bin alleine deswegen wieder auf den deustchen client umgestiegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw, ändert ihr noch in der Gildenmember übersicht am Layuout? finde es so wie es ist ein wenig unübersichtlich. (Ich meine damit z.B. die anzeige der Crafter hier ein beispiel wie ich es echt prima finde »Klick mich und gib mir Tiernamen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

«  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich auch noch klasse finden würde, währe wenn ihr die inventar ansicht genauso wie sie bei allakhazam ist hinbekommt »Machst du guck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

«

Bis denne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Runkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.

Bitte das post nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde die Arbeit die ihr leistet wirklich toll, soll nur eine Anregung sein!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neil (4. März 2005)

Nun, vieles ist natürlich Geschmackssache - und wir möchten nicht "genau so wie XY" sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier zum Vergleichen:

»Allakhazam« und »BLACK-LEGION«


----------



## Runkel (4. März 2005)

Neil schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, vieles ist natürlich Geschmackssache - und wir möchten nicht "genau so wie XY" sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sicher, ist klar aber ich finde das Charakter fenster von allakhazam deswegen so klasse weil ich zwischen Inventar, Talente und Fertigkeiten hin und herblättern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (4. März 2005)

Wir werden so bald wie möglich auch die Char-/Gildenanzeige auf www.blasc.de auslagern und diese auch übersichtlicher und anderst gestalten, lasst euch überraschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Runkel (4. März 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden so bald wie möglich auch die Char-/Gildenanzeige auf www.blasc.de auslagern und diese auch übersichtlicher und anderst gestalten, lasst euch überraschen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ui ui ui, *Ungeduldig hin und her hüpf* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigens, bei unserer Gilde wird der Server, sogar die Faction falsch angezeigt (aber nur in der Übersicht, wählt man einen Charakter aus, stimmt es) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
»Link«

(Aegwynn - Horde) wir sind aber (Gilneas - Allianz)

Könnte evtl daran liegen das unsere PvP Spieler auf Aegwynn - Horde spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

